# Short term places to stay?



## dc2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm planning on coming to Dubai for 6-8weeks next month and need somewhere to stay short term. I'd prefer not to stay in a hotel and i found serviced apartments are very expensive, can anyone suggest any other options?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

dc2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning on coming to Dubai for 6-8weeks next month and need somewhere to stay short term. I'd prefer not to stay in a hotel and i found serviced apartments are very expensive, can anyone suggest any other options?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Check dubizzle for short term rentals. You might find something on there.


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Is it true that you have to have a residency visa to stay in the places posted on dubizzle and pretty much anywhere else besides a hotel? I think this may be a question you need to ask as well OP


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A good deal of the sharing situations are illegally done by someone who is managing apartments. They dont ask for visas. You always run the risk of running into issues but doesnt seem to be issues most people run into in the western areas, if they are western and keep the numbers within reason, like 2 people in a one bedroom and not 6 in a one bedroom. With the new rules though, not sure how people are getting around not having legal residental contracts and getting residential visas issued. For the op, probly his best bet to find one of those shared situations on dubizzle. Try to search for ones that are targeting westerners.


----------



## dc2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank for the tips, i'll keep it in mind when long although haven't seen much on dubizle yet that is suitable, but i'll keep looking on there!

Thanks again!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is expensive now because it is the "high season". It is the right moment for tourists to visit the region. The weather is pretty cool now.

It is illegal as some said to stay in a place where you are not the main tenant. However, lots do that. Really lots. 

It is just that there are so many empty apartments that they want people to "rent your own". 

If you have a friend here maybe they can offer you a place?


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

How about airbnb.com?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

dc2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning on coming to Dubai for 6-8weeks next month and need somewhere to stay short term. I'd prefer not to stay in a hotel and i found serviced apartments are very expensive, can anyone suggest any other options?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We just put some of our guys in the Tulip Inn apartments near airport - on par with ibis but proper apartment


----------



## A00A (Oct 9, 2012)

Auris Metro Central is provided excellent apartment services


----------



## RHYSy (Jun 7, 2012)

moveinrealestate said:


> the best option is to search online.. few sites that i think are great to find short term rentals are moveindubai and propertyfinder


Are you sure? 
Either I'm using your website wrong, or there are no short term rentals currently available on moveindubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That poster has one post. PLEASE DO NOT USE THAT SITE OR PERSON as if it was recommended by poster on ef.


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

another option, is to check via an agency in your country, where it might gives you competitive price for places to stay in dubai.


----------

